# لماذا لم يُخلص الله الشيطان كما فديَّ آدم



## amgd beshara (25 مايو 2013)

*بِاسْمِ الآب وَالابْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ*​ * إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ*​ *[FONT=&quot]+آمِينَ+*​​ 
يتسائل البعض ان كان الله محب الخليقة فلماذا لم يفدي الشيطان مثلما فعل مع الانسان , و سوف نلخص الرد بنعمة الرب في النقاط الاتية :

*1 – اصل الشياطين و قدراتهم .*
*2 – طبيعة الشياطين الغير قابلة للموت .*
*3 – هل للشيطان توبة كما لآدم ؟ *
*4 – اقوال الاباء و معلمين الكنيسة عن عدم خلاص الشيطان .*


*1 – اصل الشياطين و قدراتهم : *

اصل الشياطين هو الملاك لوسيفر من رتبة الكاروبيم كما جاء عنه في الكتاب : (*أَنْتَ الْكَرُوبُ الْمُنْبَسِطُ الْمُظَلِّلُ. وَأَقَمْتُكَ. عَلَى جَبَلِ اللَّهِ الْمُقَدَّسِ كُنْتَ. بَيْنَ حِجَارَةِ النَّارِ تَمَشَّيْتَ. *) ( حز 28 : 14 ) . و قد قيل عنه انه (*خَاتِمُ الْكَمَالِ, مَلآنٌ حِكْمَةً وَكَامِلُ الْجَمَالِ* ) ( حز 28 : 12 ) , و قد كان كامل الجمال و كأنه  بكل حجر كريم يوم خلقه الرب ( *كُلُّ حَجَرٍ كَرِيمٍ سِتَارَتُكَ, عَقِيقٌ أَحْمَرُ وَيَاقُوتٌ أَصْفَرُ وَعَقِيقٌ أَبْيَضُ وَزَبَرْجَدٌ وَجَزْعٌ وَيَشْبٌ وَيَاقُوتٌ أَزْرَقُ وَبَهْرَمَانُ وَزُمُرُّدٌ وَذَهَبٌ. أَنْشَأُوا فِيكَ صَنْعَةَ صِيغَةِ الفُصُوصِ وَتَرْصِيعِهَا يَوْمَ خُلِقْتَ.* ) ( حز 28 : 13 ) , كما كان كاملاً في كل طرقه و اعماله منذ خلقه الرب الي ان اخطأ و سقط ( *أَنْتَ كَامِلٌ فِي طُرُقِكَ مِنْ يَوْمَ خُلِقْتَ حَتَّى وُجِدَ فِيكَ إِثْمٌ.* ) ( حز 28 : 15 ) , و قيل عنه ايضاً انهُ (*زُهَرَةُ بِنْتَ الصُّبْحِ؟* ) ( اش 14 : 12 ) لوصف جمال بهائه المضئ كالنجم .
و لان الشيطان كان رئيس ملائكة من طغمة (1) الكاروبيم . فهو يمتلك جميع قدرات الملائكة و هي قدرات عظيمة جداّ حيث انهم كائنات روحانية لا جسمية علي مثال الرياح و النار كما يقول داود النبي : ( *الصانع ملائكته رياحاً و خدامه لهيب نار* ) ( مز 104 : 4 ) و في موضع اخر يصف قوتهم قائلاً  (*مَلاَئِكَتَهُ الْمُقْتَدِرِينَ قُوَّةً* ) و عن خفة حركتهم و اتقادهم و سعتهم في تلبية الامر الالهي يقول الكتاب : (*الْفَاعِلِينَ أَمْرَهُ عِنْدَ سَمَاعِ صَوْتِ كَلاَمِهِ. *) (مز 103)  فبمجرد سماع الامر الالهي يفعلونه الملائكة بهذه السرعة الفائقة .
و من الواضح تماماً ان قدراتهم اعلي من قدرات الانسان الجسدية بشكل لا يقارن و هذا ما دعي داود النبي ليقول : (*من هو الإنسان حتى تذكره، وابن الإنسان حتى تفتقده، أنقصته قليلا عن الملائكة* ) ( مز 8 : 4 )


*2 – طبيعة الشياطين الغير قابلة للموت :*

الشياطين خلقوا بنسمة من الله كما خُلقَ الانسان بنسمة من الله لانهم كائنات عاقلة و هذا ما قاله الكتاب : (*بكلمة الرب صنعت السماوات وبنسمة فيه كل جنودها *) ( مز 33 : 6 )  و لهذا فالانسان و الملائكة كائنات خالدة لانهم خلقوا بنسمة الله التي اعطتهم العقل و الحياة و الارادة .
و في ذلك يقول المطران ايرثيئوس : (3)[ *الخلود يرتبط بما هو خالد بالنعمة , أي ما له بداية و ليس له نهاية لأن الله منحه هذه النعمة و الإمكانية . ... عندما خلق الله النفس اراد لها ان تكون بلا نهاية . و هكذا , علي حين ان الله خالد بالطبيعة فإن النفس علي الرغم من انها مخلوقة إلا انها خالدة بالنعمة *]
و هكذا فإن طبيعة النفس في الملائكة و الشياطين و البشر غير قابلة للفناء و هذا ما يجعلها خالدة اما في الراحة الابدية او العذاب الابدي .

*3 – هل للشيطان توبة كما لآدم :*

ان العقاب حتي يكون عادلاً يجب ان يتناسب مع امكانيات و قدرات و ظروف المخطئ . حتي ان الانسان يصل الي مثل هذا النوع من العدل . فعقاب الدفاع عن النفس يختلف عن عقوبة القتل الخطأ يختلف عن عقوبة مع سبق الاصرار و الترصد . 

و علي ذلك فقد أُعطي ادم فرصة للتوبة كما ان الشيطان أُعطي فرصة للتوبة و لكن فرصة توبة ادم امتدت له و لذريته من بعده لانه لديه القدرة علي التناسل . اما الشيطان فهو بطبيعة روحانية لا يزوج و لا يتزوج ( مت 22 : 30 ) و عليه ففرصة توبته تقع في شخصه هو فقط و في خلال سقوطه و لا تمتد عبر الزمن .

كما ان البشر تم إغوائهم من الشيطان و بهذا دخلت إليهم الطبيعة الفاسدة و ساد عليهم الموت , كما يقول القديس اثناسيوس (3) : [ *وبسبب أن الكلمة سكن فيهم، فإن فسادهم الطبيعى لم يَمَسَّهم كما يقول سفر الحكمة " الله خلق الإنسان لعدم الفساد وجعله على صورة أزليته لكن بحسد إبليس دخل الموت إلى العالم"**[1]. وبعدما حدث هذا بدأ البشر يموتون هذا من جهة، ومن جهة أخرى فَمِن ذلك الوقت فصاعدًا بدأ الفساد يَسود عليهم، بل صار له سيادة على كل البشر أقوى من سيادته الطبيعية، وذلك لأنه حدث نتيجة عصيان الوصية التى حذرهم أن لا يخالفوها. *] 

فالبشر لم تتحول طبيعتهم الي طبيعة فاسدة و لكن ساد عليهم الموت و الفساد .. و هذا بخلاف الشيطان فإنه لانه هو الذي فكر في ذاته و وجد في قلبه الشر من داخله و ليس من غواية شخص اخر بل ضلاله وحده كما يقول الكتاب : ( أَ*نْتَ كَامِلٌ فِي طُرُقِكَ مِنْ يَوْمَ خُلِقْتَ حَتَّى وُجِدَ فِيكَ إِثْمٌ. 16بِكَثْرَةِ تِجَارَتِكَ مَلأُوا جَوْفَكَ ظُلْماً فَأَخْطَأْتَ. فَأَطْرَحُكَ مِنْ جَبَلِ اللَّهِ وَأُبِيدُكَ أَيُّهَا الْكَرُوبُ الْمُظَلِّلُ مِنْ بَيْنِ حِجَارَةِ النَّارِ. 17قَدِ ارْتَفَعَ قَلْبُكَ لِبَهْجَتِكَ. أَفْسَدْتَ حِكْمَتَكَ لأَجْلِ بَهَائِكَ. سَأَطْرَحُكَ إِلَى الأَرْضِ وَأَجْعَلُكَ أَمَامَ الْمُلُوكِ لِيَنْظُرُوا إِلَيْكَ.* ) ( حز 28 : 15 – 17 )
فقد اوضح الوحي المقدس انه وجد فيه اثم من جوفه لانه ارتفع قلبه . و هذا ما جعله فاسداً كلية وليس فيه اي صلاح و عدو كل بر كما يُقال ايضاً عن كل ابنائه المُضلين (*أَيُّهَا الْمُمْتَلِئُ كُلَّ غِشٍّ وَكُلَّ خُبْثٍ! يَا ابْنَ إِبْلِيسَ! يَاعَدُوَّ كُلِّ بِرّ! أَلاَ تَزَالُ تُفْسِدُ سُبُلَ اللهِ الْمُسْتَقِيمَةَ؟* ) ( اع 13 : 10 )

 و لانه قد صار فاسداً تماماً و ليس فيه اي صلاح فقد صار وملاك الهاوية ( رؤ 9: 11 ) و ورئيس الشياطين ( مت 9: 34 ) ورئيس سلطان الهواء، الروح الذي يعمل الآن في أبناء المعصية ( اف 2: 2 ) وإبليس والقتال، وكذاب أبو الكذاب ( يو 8: 44 )، والمشتكى على الأخوة ( رؤ 12: 10 )، وخصمنا الأسد الزائر ( 1 بط 5: 8 )، والتنين أي الحية القديمة ( رؤ 12: 9 ). وهو كبير الأرواح الساقطة ( رؤ 12: 9 ومت 4 : 8 – 11 ) 
و بهذا فهو لم يقدم توبة او ندم علي اي فعل شرير قد فعله حتي يقبله منه الله و لذلك دُعيَّ بالمعاند (4) لانه دائماً يقاوم مشيئة الله راغباً في سايدة ارادته علي البشر بل ان تقدم له العبادة ايضاً .

اما البشر فهم ليسوا كذلك لانهم لم يتحولوا الي الفساد و لكنهم ساد عليهم الفساد اي اصبح لديهم الميل و الرغبة تجاه و في ذات الوقت لديهم الميل و الرغبة تجاه الرب ايضاً . *و لذلك فإن ادم عندما سقط قدم توبة هو و بنيه معه و من بعده و قد ظهرت من خلال الذبائح التي كانوا يقدمونها للتكفير عن خطاياهم .. *
و لهذا تنازل الله لكي يخلصهم من سيادة الفساد و حكم الموت و هذا كان رجاء جميع الذين رقدا من ادم الي مجئ المسيح (*فِي الإِيمَانِ مَاتَ هؤُلاَءِ أَجْمَعُونَ، وَهُمْ لَمْ يَنَالُوا الْمَوَاعِيدَ، بَلْ مِنْ بَعِيدٍ نَظَرُوهَا وَصَدَّقُوهَا وَحَيُّوهَا، وَأَقَرُّوا بِأَنَّهُمْ غُرَبَاءُ وَنُزَلاَءُ عَلَى الأَرْضِ.
14 فَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَقُولُونَ مِثْلَ هذَا يُظْهِرُونَ أَنَّهُمْ يَطْلُبُونَ وَطَنًا.**
15 فَلَوْ ذَكَرُوا ذلِكَ الَّذِي خَرَجُوا مِنْهُ، لَكَانَ لَهُمْ فُرْصَةٌ لِلرُّجُوعِ.
16 وَلكِنِ الآنَ يَبْتَغُونَ وَطَنًا أَفْضَلَ، أَيْ سَمَاوِيًّا. لِذلِكَ لاَ يَسْتَحِي بِهِمِ اللهُ أَنْ يُدْعَى إِلهَهُمْ، لأَنَّهُ أَعَدَّ لَهُمْ مَدِينَةً. *) ( عب 11 : 13 – 16 )


*الخلاصة :*

1 - العدل يحتم ان توبته تتناسب مع قدراته التي اعطيت له . 
2 - انه اخطأ من طبيعته و ليس بغواية اخر و لذلك فسدت طبيعته تماماً و ليس كالبشر الذين ساد عليهم الفساد و الموت فقط .
3 - فرصة توبة الشيطان هي حتي سقوطه لانه لا يتناسل كالبشر الذين تمتد التوبة لهم و لذريتهم ايضاً
4 - انه المقاوم لكل عمل الله و ان كانت ارادة الله ان يتوب فهو يقاوم هذه الارادة و لا يسمح بحدوثها . بعكس البشر الذين كانوا يتلهفون لنوال خلاصهم من سطوة الموت و الفساد.


*4 – اقوال الاباء و معلمين الكنيسة عن عدم خلاص الشيطان .*

يقول القديس كيرلس الاورشليمي : (5)
[*[لم يخطئ (الشيطان) عن إلزام كأن فيه نزوعًا طبيعيًا للخطيئة، وإلا ارتدت علة الخطيئة إلى خالقه أيضًا. إنما هو مخلوق صالح وبإرادته الحرة صار إبليسًا، فتقبَّل الاسم من خلال عمله. كان رئيس ملائكة، لكنه دعي "إبليسًا" بسبب أضاليله. كان خادمًا لله صالحًا، فصار شيطانًا بحق. لأن "الشيطان" يعني "الخصم". هذا التعليم ليس من عندياتي إنما هو تعليم حزقيال النبي الموحى به، إذ رفع مرثاة عليه قائلًا: "كنت خاتم صورة الله، تاج البهاء، ولدت في الفردوس"، ثم يعود فيقول: "سلكت كاملًا في طرقك من يوم خلقت حتى وجد فيك إثم". بحق قال: "حتى وجد فيك إثم"، إذ لم يأته الإثم من الخارج بل هو جلبه على نفسه. وللحال أشار إلى السبب، قائلًا: "قد ارتفع قلبك لبهائك. بسبب كثرة خطاياك طعنت فطرحت إلى الأرض". هذا القول يتفق مع قول الرب في الإنجيل: "رأيت الشيطان ساقطًا مثل البرق من السماء" (لو 10: 18)*[258]]. ]

يقول الاب تادرس يعقوب مالطي : (6)
[ *إذ يرفع مرثاة على الشيطان يعلن عن عطايا الله له والإمكانيات التي وهبت له يوم خلقته، فبقدر ما وهب له الكثير يطالب بالكثير، وبقدر ما تمتع بعلو شاهق صار سقوطه عظيمًا .* ]


يقول البابا شنودة الثالث : (7)
* ا[الشيطان لم يغوه أحد، إنما سقط بحرية أرادته، التي اتجهت إلى كبرياء القلب 
(أش 14: 13، 14)*​ *ولا يشترط في كل خطية، أن تكون بإغواء من الخارج. فقد لا يكون هناك إغراء من الخارج،*​ *ويسقط الشخص بسبب فساد القلب من الداخل، أو اتجاه حرية الإرادة إلى الفساد. *​ *والشيطان سقط، بسبب أنه في قلبه، أراد أن يرتفع ويصير مثل الله 
[(أش14: 13، 14).*​ 
يقول القديس يوحنا الدمشقي : (8)
[* انه غير قابل للتوبة . لان لا جسم له . اما الانسان فلسبب ضعف جسده يحظي بالتوبة .* ]

و يكمل قائلاً : (9)
[ *و يجب ان تعلم ان السقطة للملائكة هي علي ما هو الموت للبشر . لان بعد سقطتهم ليس لهم توبة و كذلك بعد الموت للبشر . *]


يقول القديس كيرلس السكندري : (10)
[* إن الله بكل تأكيد هو الذى خلق الملائكة ورؤساء الملائكة، والعروش، والسلاطين والقوات والرؤساء ومعهم أيضًا السيرافيم، خلقهم من العدم. ومن هؤلاء الذين وُجدوا كان هناك التنين نفسه المتمرد (والقوات الشريرة التى كانت معه)، وعنه قال " وأقمتك مع الشاروبيم" (حز 14:28س). ... لكن الشيطان ومعه آخرين سقط من ذلك الموضع وفقد مجده بالتالى. وبسبب أنه تصادم مع الله بإرادته لذلك فقد سلطته. فهل كان يجب أن يتردد خالق الجميع فى خلق الملائكة القديسين وهكذا يتجنب خلق المخلوقات النورانية والجديرة بالإعجاب؟ ألاّ يكون من الظلم لو أن الله لم يخلق طغمات الملائكة، والتى لا تزال تخدمه حتى الآن، والتى تظل مؤمنة بالله الذى خلقها، ولا تقبل أن تصل إلى درجة تجعلها تنسى سلطته؟ إخبرنى إذن، ما الذى يجعلك تحزن كثيرًا جدًا لو أن هناك أشخاصًا لم ينجحوا فى أن يعيشوا حياة صالحة بسبب كبريائهم، وكان الأفضل لهؤلاء لو ظلوا بالقرب من الله ونالوا غنى صلاحه، ومجدوه بتمجيدات لا تنتهى. هؤلاء قال عنهم داود الطوباوى " طوبى للساكنين فى بيتك أبدًا يسبحونك" (مز4:84). *] 


و يقول الابغومانوس ميخائيل مينا (11) ان الشيطان لم يخلص بسبب :
1* - **كون الانسان اخطأ عن ضعف طبعه فكان اهلاً للرحمة بخلاف الملاك فإنه غير ضعيف لانه روح شديد قوي .
2 - كون الانسان اخطأ عن خدااع الشيطان اما الملاك فلم يخدعه احد بل اخطأ عن معرفه كاملة .
3 - كون جنس البشر كلهم سقط بسقوط ادم , و لما كان اولاد ادم غير عارفين بمعصية ابيهم كانوا جديرين بأن يرحموا , بخلاف جنس الملائكة فإنه لم يسقط منهم إلا الذين اخطأوا .
4 - كانت لهم فرصة و لو قصيرة في التوبة و تلك الفرصة كانت الي حين هبوطهم من السماء فكان يمكنهم ان يتوبوا فيها لو شاءوا و لكنهم لم يشاؤا فهبطوا كلهم و هلكوا هلاكاً ابدياً و انقطع رجاؤهم في الرجوع و التوبة .*


و يقول الدكتور موريس تاوضروس : (12 )
*و بلا شك ان الشيطان لم يسع للتوبة و لم يطلبها بل اظهر كل عناد و اصرار في عصيانه . و كما يُلاحظ القديس باسيليوس الكبير ان الشيطان كان له مكان للتوبة قبل خلقة الانسان ...*

و يكمل قائلاً 13 )
*فإن جريمة الشيطان الجديدة التي ارتكبها ضد الانسان قد اثقلت دينونته التي نتجت عن عصيانه و تمرده و جعلتها بلا مبرر و ثقيلة حتي لم يعد هناك مجال للتوبة بسبب ما ارتكبه من تصلب و تيبس و إمعان في الخطية .*


 
*وَ لإِلهَنَا كُلُّ مَجْدٍ وَكَرَامَةٍ إِلَى الأَبَدِ*​ *[FONT=&quot] +آمِينَ+[/FONT]*​ 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
1 – طغمة تعني جماعة من الملائكة .
2 – الحياة بعد الموت . ايرثيئوس مطران نافاباكتوس . ترجمة د. نيفين سعد . ص 99 , 100
3 – تجسد الكلمة . القديس اثناسيوس الرسولي . ترجمة د . جوزيف موريس فلتس . ص 13
4 – معني كلمة شيطان هو المعاند ترجمة الكلمة العبرية شطن  . قاموس الكتاب المقدس .
5 – تفسير سفر حزقيال . الاب تادرس يعقوب مالطي . الاصحاح الثامن و العشرون
6 – المرجع السابق .
7 – سنوات مع اسئلة الناس . اسئلة لاهوتية و عقائدية (ب) . ص 50
8 – المائة مقالة في الايمان الارثوذكسي . ص 90
9 – المرجع السابق . ص 94
10 – تعليقات لامعة علي سفر التكوين . للقديس كيرلس السكندري . ترجمة د. جورج عوض ابراهيم . المقالة الاولي 
11 - علم اللاهوت العقيدي . الابغومانوس ميخائيل مينا . الجزء الثاني . ص 78 , 79
12 - علم اللاهوت العقيدي . د.موريس تاوضروس . الجزء الثالث . ص 125
13 - المرجع السابق ص 126
[/FONT]


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 مايو 2013)

راااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## +KiMO+ (12 يناير 2014)

*موضوع جميل و مفيد و استفدت منه كتيير
*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (22 يوليو 2015)

استطيع تسجيل العناصر التى فهمتها كالتالى 
*1- يعنى  اساساً  هو  مخلوق   اساسا  طبيعته - ضدالشر    وهو من اوجد الشر  فى ذاته   لمجرد  انحراف الارادة للشر.
بدون ان يغويه احد او يغرر به احد  او  تضغط عليه ضعفات فى طبيعته تتجاوب مع الشر.
2- طبيعته   اساسا  ضد الندم والتوبة  ومراجعة الذات - فكيف يتوب من ليس فى طبيعته  ندم  ورجوع  عن الادارة  وتغيير مسار الفكر.
3-  ثباته واكتماله فى الشر  منهاجا  وارادة كاملة  وفعل تام باقتدار وتمكن وصل للاحتراف  والامتهان .
صار كاملاً  فى الشر وامتزج الشر بطبيعته  او اتحد الشر بطبيعته وبوجدانه.
4-   صارت  ارادته   ترفض  الله   واكتملت فى رفض الله  ووصلت الى حد  خصومة الله الندية  اى اقام من نفسه  نداً  وخصماً  لله.  وانتهت فترة   امتحان  حرية  ارادته على هاته الصوره الاخيرة فهكذا ثبت  على ماهو عليه.​*


----------

